# Different colour pups



## Mary1990 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just curious, what are the odds of 2 black and tan German shepherds having pure black pups in there litter?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

If both parents carry the black gene as their recessive gene, it's possible. The black pups would have to inherit the black gene from both parents.


----------

